# Forum Contacts & Links Buy, Sell n Swap  FS: Old style Lead Light door

## blak

For sale: Old Style Lead Light door 
Dimensions: 1980x815x38 
Location: Pick up in Newcastle, NSW area. 
Price: Make an offer. 
Contact: chad@newcastlefightgym.com

----------


## blak

Ttt.

----------


## blak

Ive just put the door on eBay.
Item# 170240023003

----------

